# lo más / el más (superlative)



## Masood

I'm not quite sure which is right (I think it should be 'lo'):
Quiero decir "Have you sent the email yet? That's the most important thing"

¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Eso es lo más importante.
¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Eso es el más importante.

Thanks.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Masood said:
			
		

> ¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Eso es lo   más importante.
> ¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Eso es el   más  importante.



Just to add something you may find interesting:

¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Es*e* es el más  importante.

This sentence would mean that the e-mail you're referring to is the most important of a number of e-mails that had to be sent.


----------



## kriscrae

Hi,
   "Eso es lo más importante", is the right one.


----------



## Masood

Thanks, LadyB. As helpful as ever.


----------



## MCGF

Depende del contexto:

1.- ¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Eso es lo más importante.
El hecho de mandar el email, es decir, responder, es la tarea más importante que tienes que hacer.

 2.- ¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Ése es el más importante.
De todos los emails que mandas, el más importante es éste

Saludos


----------



## Masood

MCGF said:
			
		

> Depende del contexto:
> 
> 1.- ¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Eso es lo más importante.
> El hecho de mandar el email, es decir, responder, es la tarea más importante que tienes que hacer.
> 
> 2.- ¿Ya has mandado (o enviado) el email? Ése es el más importante.
> De todos los emails que mandas, el más importante es éste
> 
> Saludos


Vale. En mi caso, me refiero a sólo un email.
Ta.


----------



## Joby91467

Can someone give me a simple grammatical explanation of the difference between lo más and el más and lo que and el que, etc.  I'm not sure I understand it thoroughly after reading this thread.


----------



## heidita

Lo más= something important

el más= the most important


----------



## mensawey

El mas conspicuo de todos, el mas extraordinario, es el rastreador.

Por que en esta frase se utiliza 'el mas' y no 'lo mas'?  Y, como sabemos cual usar (el o lo)?

Se que esta frase es correcta gramaticamente... la saque de mi libro de literatura.  Solo no entiendo cuando usar 'lo mas... (bello, etc.)' y 'el mas... (bello, etc.)'  

Si invertimos las palabras podemos decir 'El rastreador es el mas extraordinario'????  O seria 'El rastreador es lo mas extraordinario'????

Gracias!


----------



## maghanish2

Mi intento con explicar esto:

Se usa 'lo más' cuando se quiere expresar sólo 'the most', y 'el más' cuando se quiere espresar 'the most + adjetivo'.

Por ejemplo:

I like this the most - Me gusta lo más.

Pues, eso es lo que yo creo.  Por favor corríjanme si me equivoco.


----------



## mensawey

Pero se dice 'la naturaleza es lo mas bello'


----------



## Rayines

Porque "el más" corresponde a una persona concreta (podría ser un objeto también): "el rastreador". Es él el más extraordinario.....
En cambio usan "lo más" cuando se refieren a algo general: "Lo más extraordinario es ver una puesta de sol".





> I like this the most - *Esto es lo que más me gusta*


----------



## mensawey

Muchiiiisimas gracias, Rayines!! 

Se puede decir 'Lo mas extraordinario es el rastreador'??? (Pienso que no.)

Se puede decir 'El rastreador es lo mas extraordinario'???

O talvez 'El rastreador es el mas extraordinario'???


----------



## Rayines

mensawey said:


> Muchiiiisimas gracias, Rayines!!
> 
> Se puede decir 'Lo mas extraordinario es el rastreador'??? (Pienso que no.)*: Sí, si por ejemplo estás describiendo lo que sucede en el campo, como un hecho general: "Allí, lo más extraordinario de todo, es el rastreador".*
> 
> Se puede decir 'El rastreador es lo mas extraordinario'???*"Ser rastreador, es lo más extraordinario que hay".*
> 
> O talvez 'El rastreador es el m*á*s extraordinario'???*or ejemplo, si estás describiendo una serie de oficios del campo. "De todos ellos, el rastreador es el más extraordinario".*


¿Lo vas pescando?


----------



## mensawey

Ok creo que ya entiendo ...

Mil Gracias!


----------



## mhp

A side note about commas: 
Allí(,) _lo más extraordinario de todo ( ) es el rastreador.
Ser rastreador ( ) es lo más extraordinario que hay._


----------



## Aspirante a Políglota

mensawey said:


> Muchiiiisimas gracias, Rayines!!
> 
> Se puede decir 'Lo mas extraordinario es el rastreador'??? (Pienso que no.)
> 
> Se puede decir 'El rastreador es lo mas extraordinario'???
> 
> O talvez 'El rastreador es el mas extraordinario'???



"Lo mas extraordinario" se puede traducir por  "the  most  extraordinary thing"  y suele usarse así:

"Lo más extraordinario es que gané el primer premio sin participar en el concurso"
En este caso "lo" se refiere a la frase completa.

"El más extraordinario es el rastreador".  
En este caso "el" se refiere a "el rastreador".

Te doy otros ejemplos:
La  más guapa es mi novia
El más inteligente de todos es mi primo Miguel.
Lo  más increíble es que no sólo habla castellano sino que también habla japonés. 

Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## gembo

Hi,

I'm just working through a part on _superlativos _on one of my Spanish courses and it includes the following examples:

_El padre de María es mayor._ (Maria's father is old.)
_El padre de José es más mayor._ (José's father is older.)
_El padre de Carlos es el más mayor._ (Carlos' father is the oldest.)

_Este cámera es cara._ (This camera is expensive.)
_Este televisor es más caro._ (This television set is more expensive)
_Este ordenador es lo más caro._ (This computer is the most expensive (thing?).)

My question is, why does the superlative in the second case ("_Este ordenador es lo más caro._") say _"lo más"_ and not _"el más"_? Is that because the computer is a neutrum? Or because I need to translate it as "the most expensive thing" and if I only wanted to say "the most expensive" I could use the expression _"el más caro"_ (as in _"Este ordenador es el más caro."_)? Or any other reason?

Thanks very much for any help! 
Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda.


----------



## fenixpollo

Moderator note: thread merged from multiple threads with the same question. Please search the forum before opening a new thread.


----------



## Wyatt_BCN

gembo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just working through a part on _superlativos _on one of my Spanish courses and it includes the following examples:
> 
> _El padre de María es mayor._ (Maria's father is old.)
> _El padre de José es más mayor._ (José's father is older.)
> _El padre de Carlos es el más mayor._ (Carlos' father is the oldest.)
> 
> _Esta cámara es cara._ (This camera is expensive.)
> _Este televisor es más caro._ (This television set is more expensive)
> _Este ordenador es lo más caro._ (This computer is the most expensive (thing?).)
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> You can say either "lo más caro" or "el más caro". The difference between both sentences is that if you use "el más caro", that means that the computer is the most expensive computer. If you use the other option, "lo más caro" it means that the computer is the most expensive thing (not only speaking about computers, but also about cameras, radios, etc).
> 
> Hope this is useful for you


----------



## Cacorc

gembo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm just working through a part on _superlativos _on one of my Spanish courses and it includes the following examples:
> 
> _El padre de María es *grande/viejo*._ (Maria's father is old.)
> _El padre de José es *mayor/más grande/más viejo* *que el padre de María*._ (José's father is older.)
> _El padre de Carlos es *el mayor/más grande/más viejo*._ (Carlos' father is the oldest.)
> 
> _Est*a* cám*a*ra es cara._ (This camera is expensive.)
> _Este televisor es más caro *que la cámara*._ (This television set is more expensive)
> _Este ordenador es *el (ordenador)/lo* más caro._ (This computer is the most expensive (thing?).)
> 
> My question is, why does the superlative in the second case ("_Este ordenador es lo más caro._") say _"lo más"_ and not _"el más"_? Is that because the computer is a neutrum? Or because I need to translate it as "the most expensive thing" and if I only wanted to say "the most expensive" I could use the expression _"el más caro"_ (as in _"Este ordenador es el más caro."_)? Or any other reason?
> 
> Thanks very much for any help!
> Muchas gracias por cualquier ayuda.


 
Hi Gembo,

Please note the corrections I´ve just made:

1) In order to avoid ambiguity, you should use the adjective "viejo" o "grande". Furthermore, "mayor" is the comparative form of "grande", so you musn´t use the comparative adverb "más"  ("grande" is irregular as "big" is). Compare this to what happens in english: you don´t say "more bigger" or "more older" for the inflection *-er* signals that there is a comparison between two elements. Also, you need to introduce the element compared ("... que el padre de María"); if you don´t, there is no comparison. Again, in the last example, you musn´t use "más" , you just use the superlative form of "grande" preceeded by a definite article "el/la".
2) Bare in mind that "este" is used for masculine nouns whereas "esta" for feminine ones. I don´t want to bore you, so let´s get to the point: if you say "este ordenador es lo más caro", then, you are comparing that computer with the other elements you have, let´s say, in a room; but if you say "este ordenador es el más caro", then, you are comparing that computer with other computers for there is a sort of ellipsis: "este ordenador es el (ordenador) más caro"... you´re saying that that computer is the most expensive computer ("This computer is the most expensive *one*").
Another thing: there are slightly differences as regards punctuation between english and spanish. For example, you say: "this computer is expensive*."* We say: "este ordenador es caro*".* 

Hope you can undestand me! 

Cheers,

Cacorc

If there are mistakes, please correct them!


----------



## gembo

whyatt bcn and cacorc, you've made it perfectly clear to me!  

Carorc, thanks also for the other corrections. I really appreciate them! I think the sentences seem strange and and, as you say, out of context because I lifted them out of a Rosetta Stone course, which involves pictures and no translations. I have no idea why they would have chosen "mayor" instead of "grande" or "viejo" and then said "más mayor" instead of simply "mayor".  The "esta cámara" mistake was all mine, though. 

Thanks again, you've all helped me a great deal!


----------



## Loki1987

> You can say either "lo más caro" or "el más caro". The difference between both sentences is that if you use "el más caro", that means that the computer is the most expensive computer. If you use the other option, "lo más caro" it means that the computer is the most expensive thing (not only speaking about computers, but also about cameras, radios, etc).



If I can add to this old thread please - how does it work if the camera (feminine) is the most expensive thing (in general, not just talking about other cameras)?

Does 'la' get replaced by 'lo' still to signify the difference? Like this?

_Esta cámera es la más caro. _(This camera is the most expensive (of the cameras))
_Esta cámera es lo más caro. _(This camera is the most expensive (thing))Just looks weird next to esta cámera so wanted to ask.

Oh, and can you still use 'lo' imply 'thing' if you add more information afterwards, e.g:

_Tinta de la impresora__ es lo más caro del mundo. (Printer ink is the most expensive (thing) in the world)_

Thank you


----------



## levmac

Loki1987 said:


> If I can add to this old thread please - how does it work if the camera (feminine) is the most expensive thing (in general, not just talking about other cameras)?
> 
> Does 'la' get replaced by 'lo' still to signify the difference? Like this?
> 
> _Esta cámera es la más caro. _(This camera is the most expensive (of the cameras))
> _Esta cámera es lo más caro. _(This camera is the most expensive (thing))Just looks weird next to esta cámera so wanted to ask.
> 
> Oh, and can you still use 'lo' imply 'thing' if you add more information afterwards, e.g:
> 
> _Tinta de la impresora__ es lo más caro del mundo. (Printer ink is the most expensive (thing) in the world)_
> 
> Thank you



Interesting question! My non-native take:

1) ésta cám*a*ra es la más car*a * this is the most expensive of all the cameras

2) _Esta cámera es lo más caro. _

This sentence sounds weird to me. "This camera is the most expensive thing"? It's strange because "this" is pointing one thing out, but then "most expensive thing" is very general. That seems to clash to me, even in English. Let's change contexts, and say you're talking about a career in photography.

 La cámara es lo más caro. = the camera is the most expensive thing.

Here you are talking generally about cameras, and saying when you start a career in photography, the camera is the big investment.

_3) Tinta de la impresora__ es lo más caro del mundo. (Printer ink is the most expensive (thing) in the world)

_I will wait to see what a non-native says here. My personal instinct would be to say "la cosa más cara del mundo" because "lo más caro del mundo" sounds a little too literal to me.


----------



## Loki1987

Thanks for your help - it'll be interesting to see what other people think.

Yes sorry, the 'esta' was a bit confusing to use in the example, talking about the investment of buying a camera with "la cámara es lo más caro" makes more logical sense and answers my 'lo' question.

To explain my examples a bit, I was modifying from the textbook examples someone posted near the start of this thread:



> _El padre de María es mayor. (Maria's father is old.)
> El padre de José es más mayor. (José's father is older.)
> El padre de Carlos es el más mayor. (Carlos' father is the oldest.)
> 
> Este cámera es cara. (This camera is expensive.)
> Este televisor es más caro. (This television set is more expensive)
> Este ordenador es lo más caro. (This computer is the most expensive (thing?).)_



Thanks again.


----------



## SevenDays

_Esta cámara es lo más caro_ means that "the camera is the most expensive thing of all the things under consideration" (we aren't just talking about cameras). Only context tells you what the "other" things are. Similarly, _este ordenador es lo más caro_ means that "the computer is the most expensive thing of all the things being considered." This "lo" has a dual function: semantically, it means "all the things under consideration;" syntactically, "lo" allows "más caro" to function as subject, here appearing first: _lo más caro es esta cámara; lo más caro es este ordenador_. If we drop "lo," as in "más caro es este ordenador," then "más caro" would be the subject complement, with the subject "este ordenador" appearing at the end (in other words, we have inversion).
Cheers


----------

